# Mini chicken coop!



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I always see these junky or flat out ugly chicken coops for sale in my area so I decided to try my hand at building and selling a few. Super proud of this one its my first solo build without my husband or moms help. Built out of pallets and some tin I picked up for free. Ive got a few days work into so labor wise I probably wont break even but it may just cover the goats winter hay and I enjoy doing it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks great! Looks better than a lot of the ones I see in the stores that cost hundreds, and you got it for free(minus the labor)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you! Almost free screws brad nails and hinges but still a pretty cheap build . Those flimsy things are what got me thinking this might be a good way to male a little cash. Half the ones at the local farm store are falling apart before they even leave the store. Figured the city folks might be interested in a sturdier option


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice looking chicken coop, lots more sturdy looking than what is normally seen. You Go Girl! Fine example of showing females can build structures once we put our mind and hands to it.
:goodjob:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good looking chicken shack! This country ran on female shoulders during WWII. All the men were gone to war.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks! my moms pretty proud she spent years trying to teach me. I finally gave it a shot a few years ago helping her build my original coop. Now I use the tools more than my husband does lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I LOVE it! I keep trying to use tools. But methinks I'm hopeless. My daughter and I need to build a hay feeder


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> I LOVE it! I keep trying to use tools. But methinks I'm hopeless. My daughter and I need to build a hay feeder


No ones hopeless just takes a little practice  Ive built some very shall we say interesting things over the past couple years but I just keep trying I use to scavenge for pieces that were roughly the size I needed so I wouldn't have to use a saw lol


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> I LOVE it! I keep trying to use tools. But methinks I'm hopeless. My daughter and I need to build a hay feeder


Practice makes perfect!!
You should've seen my first milk stand, no plans all cold turkey. But I keep building and getting better!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow that's great! I am proud of myself when I screw a mineral feeder into the wall without the help of my dad. I would like to get into more carpentry, but I never know how to get started, and I kind of have a fear of power tools :hide:.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow that's great! I am proud of myself when I screw a mineral feeder into the wall without the help of my dad. I would like to get into more carpentry, but I never know how to get started, and I kind of have a fear of power tools :hide:.


Little things first!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow that's great! I am proud of myself when I screw a mineral feeder into the wall without the help of my dad. I would like to get into more carpentry, but I never know how to get started, and I kind of have a fear of power tools :hide:.


The best way is to just go for it at worst you can always take it apart and try again  . You can always have someone cut the pieces out for you and you do the building thats how I use to do it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

It looks great!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

bisonviewfarm said:


> No ones hopeless just takes a little practice  Ive built some very shall we say interesting things over the past couple years but I just keep trying I use to scavenge for pieces that were roughly the size I needed so I wouldn't have to use a saw lol


I have TOTALLY done that because the only saw I'm not terrified of is the hack saw.



healthyishappy said:


> Practice makes perfect!!
> You should've seen my first milk stand, no plans all cold turkey. But I keep building and getting better!!


I need to get over my trepidation and work with my daughter to make a hay feeder. Surely we can do it!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> I need to get over my trepidation and work with my daughter to make a hay feeder. Surely we can do it!


You can do it!!!
One of the things that help me the most is to plan every part out, when I don't I get stuck.
Saws can be dangerous and I was a big scared too the first time I used one but the more I use it I get more comfortable.


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> You can do it!!!
> One of the things that help me the most is to plan every part out, when I don't I get stuck.
> Saws can be dangerous and I was a big scared too the first time I used one but the more I use it I get more comfortable.


:up:Yup


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I need to get over my trepidation and work with my daughter to make a hay feeder. Surely we can do it!


An old futon frame would make a great hay feeder! We were cleanin lut the old hog barn recently and i told paul... this could so be my hay feeder lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I wasn't in love with the coop so I made some alterations today lol much easier to get into now that its off the ground and a little more color on the front


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

Pretty!!!!!!!!❤


----------



## breezy2u (Feb 1, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> I always see these junky or flat out ugly chicken coops for sale in my area so I decided to try my hand at building and selling a few. Super proud of this one its my first solo build without my husband or moms help. Built out of pallets and some tin I picked up for free. Ive got a few days work into so labor wise I probably wont break even but it may just cover the goats winter hay and I enjoy doing it
> View attachment 157487
> View attachment 157489


I hate store bought coops. They never last more than a year for me. I've built two of my own.

My next project will be a pig house and after that I have to build a proper goat barn.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I sold the first just finished up and sold my second which is a bit bigger. Just started my 3rd













_






_


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

That is so exciting! Congratulations on the success in selling two of your mini coops already. :great:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

NigerianNewbie said:


> That is so exciting! Congratulations on the success in selling two of your mini coops already. :great:


Thank you! Im super excited I wasn't sure how well they'd sell with it not being chick season. So I'm pretty happy about it. May have a possible buyer for the 3rd coop


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great looking coops!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

It's been a busy year for my little side coop bussiness! I've pretty much spent every free second the last month building coops. I need to not worry about the little cutesy details and I could finish them faster but here's what I've made the last month.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

More


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Those look great!:goodjob:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! They look great.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> More


Those are awesome! People here just want the absolute cheapest things they can find or those rickety prefab ones from farm stores that hold three full sized hens. :/.... and they put the max number in them that the i structions tell them it will hold. Nevermimd those numbers are for banty hens. Rabbit hutches go for more here than coops do.... crazy!

My aunt asked me if i had any chicks cause he husband was building them a coop. Took him a month to build. So ok yea i do. How many you want? Thirteen. Okie dokie. The day they come for the chicks she showed me pics of the coop.... yep a tsc one. Ugh! So i explained to her this will not be ok for that many grown hens at all Aunt. Oh no it says they will be just fine. Are you nuts!?!?! LOOK at the size of my grown hens and think how many will fit in that tinny space. Now go look at out coop.... it is the size of one of those mini home thingers... someone could easily live in our coop if it had runnin water, electricity and a toilet lol! They still took thirteen birds home. Oye.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MellonFriend said:


> Those look great!:goodjob:


Thanks I'm pretty proud of them 



ksalvagno said:


> Wow! They look great.


Thank you 



Sfgwife said:


> Those are awesome! People here just want the absolute cheapest things they can find or those rickety prefab ones from farm stores that hold three full sized hens. :/.... and they put the max number in them that the i structions tell them it will hold. Nevermimd those numbers are for banty hens. Rabbit hutches go for more here than coops do.... crazy!
> 
> My aunt asked me if i had any chicks cause he husband was building them a coop. Took him a month to build. So ok yea i do. How many you want? Thirteen. Okie dokie. The day they come for the chicks she showed me pics of the coop.... yep a tsc one. Ugh! So i explained to her this will not be ok for that many grown hens at all Aunt. Oh no it says they will be just fine. Are you nuts!?!?! LOOK at the size of my grown hens and think how many will fit in that tinny space. Now go look at out coop.... it is the size of one of those mini home thingers... someone could easily live in our coop if it had runnin water, electricity and a toilet lol! They still took thirteen birds home. Oye.


Here to and I hate it. It's actually part of the reason I decided to start building coops. I hate seeing people crowding a bunch of hens in those tiny things. And unless you can build it's the only option here. My prices are a little higher than the farm store but low enough people are still willing to pay it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Very inspiring!! Nice work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

